# Scary



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-37249108

Jo xxx


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Didn't feel a thing but it woke the wife up ;-)


----------



## inhamilton (Jun 10, 2011)

Maybe worth mentioning that 90% of the residents of NZ felt nothing. Not sure if anyone here in Hamilton felt it. Scary for those on the East Cape though, for sure.


----------

